# Thank you TJMax



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 21, 2016)

Wife wanted a new suitcase for her stuff so we went to tjmax today. After she selected the largest hardbody bright barbie pink obscenity they had on the shelf I went to look at the cutting board section because so many of you posted your olive wood cutting boards.

"SCORE"

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm getting to the point I probably should quit buying them but I keep finding ones with some wild figure and they don't take up that much space.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 21, 2016)

The figure these have didn't show up well in the pic. Now I just have to keep them hidden from my wife, she will try to hang them on the wall. I even lost a maple burl cap to her already. We bought a chair carved from a teak Curly burl so I could make some kick ass paddles. By the time it got home she had made a place for it in the living room... 

I love my wife but this has to stop! Just don't tell her I said that...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The figure these have didn't show up well in the pic. Now I just have to keep them hidden from my wife, she will try to hang them on the wall. I even lost a maple burl cap to her already. We bought a chair carved from a teak Curly burl so I could make some kick ass paddles. By the time it got home she had made a place for it in the living room...
> 
> I love my wife but this has to stop! Just don't tell her I said that...



I could tell you about the time my wife caught me taking apart an antique dresser for the birds eye maple but I try not to recall the agony....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2016)

Seems like all Olive wood is pretty spectacular! I haven't made any great discoveries yet for repurposing -- need to keep reminding myself of possible deals at discount stores. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice!! Score!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2016)

Of all the places that I would think of to look for wood (and I find plenty) TJ Max would not have been one of them.
Nice score.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 22, 2016)

Did the same thing but the one I found had a small gouge in the live edge so I got them to mark it down 50%

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Did the same thing but the one I found had a small gouge in the live edge so I got them to mark it down 50%


You tricky so and so. I'm shocked my wife didn't think of that since the 2 larger ones had a little bark on them. Have I mentioned she is Jewish?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Seems like all Olive wood is pretty spectacular! I haven't made any great discoveries yet for repurposing -- need to keep reminding myself of possible deals at discount stores. Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 22, 2016)

This was my piece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Ya know, if you bought one of those pecker mills and put them both on your table, it would be a mated pair...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ya know, if you bought one of those pecker mills and put themail both on your table, it would be a mated pair...



You know, once you see it you can't unsee it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> You know, once you see it you can't unsee it! Tony


It's like one of those pictures where some will see a young lady looking away and others see an old hag. Actually it's a lot like those pictures.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Cool boards... knock the feet off them and saw them into pen blanks quick before she sees them!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Cool boards... knock the feet off them and saw them into pen blanks quick before she sees them!!


I put them in a box labeled "shop" and put it on the truck.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I put them in a box labeled "shop" and put it on the truck.



As long as that doesn't translate to stuff she didn't have to shop for and gets to have.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah, I didn't find anything looked that nifty, mine was just a little more interesting than the one Lou pictured above. Was the only with any character, and one of only 2 -3 on the shelf at the time. Hence my purchase of the Acacia board also.

Headed to town now Christmas Shopping, so I'll have to stop and check out the current stock!


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> View attachment 119045


Ouch! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Curse you @Schroedc I didn't think about that!

Sorry @Nature Man but you do live there. Are you actually in Redding or do you just say redding because nobody knows were palo cedro is?


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Well... I stopped by TJ Maxx and checked out the cutting board aisle. Was kinda disappointed again. Only 1 Olive cutting board and it was kinda spendy, and kinda straight grained, but... It didn't look to bad, and it was a pretty hefty cutting board so I kinda decided to pick it up anyhow. This one was 8" x 12" x a full 1" thick.









Then I looked at the end grain, and decided maybe it isn't altogether too bad after all... $25 and at 8x12 it'll give up a lot of 1" blanks!





And, then I turned the corner and they had a nifty little end set on the aisle, where they had a number of Cheese Boards, 2 of which were Olive Wood. The first was more straight grained than the one above, 3/4" thick, and no interesting grain in the end, however...

The second was a tad more interesting! 5" - 6" wide by 8" long, might sneak an extra blank or two out of the handle for keychains or something nifty. But this little rascal ROCKS!!!! For $16! Figure, curl, burl, spalt!!! What more could you ask for??!!









I foresee interesting projects from both, but the latter was definitely worth the stop!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2016)

I can see all you married men volunteering to go to TJ Max shopping with your wives and them wondering whats up with that.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

@rocky1 that's a great board. I agree as a cutting board it's expensive, but cut into pen blanks it's a bargain.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palaswood (Dec 22, 2016)

@rocky1 What the heck! that last one is AMAZING!

<heads to TJ Maxx>


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2016)

They had some interesting agate as well, but all was cut flat on at least one side. Pretty stuff, in a variety of colors. If one had a saw, they would yield 2 - 3 slices each.

I kinda like their household section. Found several sets of coasters, limb slices, 2 1/2" diameter 3/8" or so thick. $8 for the planer stuff, couple olive sets with deep dark heart and lots of figure. Too thin, too small, to do much with, if a guy had some little flat work projects in mind, they'd make some interesting pieces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @rocky1 that's a great board. I agree as a cutting board it's expensive, but cut into pen blanks it's a bargain.



Yeah, honestly it's very cheap for blanks!!

First Board - 16 blanks 1"x 1"x 6" plus the handle will give up a couple shorts... $1.25/blank
Second Board - 9 blanks 3/4" x 3/4" x 5 - 6" plus a short maybe two out of the handle... $1.70/blank




Palaswood said:


> @rocky1 What the heck! that last one is AMAZING!
> 
> <heads to TJ Maxx>



Be sure to check the ends of the aisle too! Yeah, that last one blew me away when I picked it up!! It was a "WOW!!" moment no doubt! Headed to the checkout line with a smile on my face!!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

We send @rocky1 to get pen blanks at TJ Maxx and he comes back as Martha freaking Stewart.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Palaswood (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We send @rocky1 to get pen blanks at TJ Maxx and he comes back as Martha freaking Stewart.


Bahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Curse you @Schroedc I didn't think about that!
> 
> Sorry @Nature Man but you do live there. Are you actually in Redding or do you just say redding because nobody knows were palo cedro is?


Unincorporated area of Redding. About a block from Anderson. Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Unincorporated area of Redding. About a block from Anderson. Chuck


On the 273 side by the casino?


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> On the 273 side by the casino?


Over by the airport. Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Over by the airport. Chuck


Much better... have family in happy Valley and in Palo cedro.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Much better... have family in happy Valley and in Palo cedro.


Made an offer on a place in Bella Vista, but was not accepted (over 7 years ago). We are happy where we are now. Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

